# Yogies



## DFW_Rat_Luvr (Aug 29, 2007)

OK, everyohe is always talking about how their rattie LOVES the yogies...

Mine must be the only meepers on the planet who really HATE yogies! I bought some and was looking forward to giving them this treat Id heard so much about. And after a while of trying to get them to at least just TRY it, finally got one of them (Boggles) to take the yogie. He promptly threw it back at me LOL!!!

Does anyone else have ratties that wont eat and dont like yogies? Im just curious if it is somewhat normal or do I just have rats with issues?


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Thats great news!!! Yogies are actually terrible for rats, kind of like chocolate is for us. Its suger, fats and oils mostly, there's no nutritional content at all. I use other healthy treats instead, peas, baby carrots, a bit of fruit instead....much better for them.


----------



## DFW_Rat_Luvr (Aug 29, 2007)

My nicodemus is a sugar snap pea addict! He loves them so much...but only the fresh organic ones. I dont know how he can tell if they are not fresh or organic, but he can! ANd he wont eat them. But if I give him the kind he likes, he will eat his weight in them!


----------



## Mana (Apr 22, 2007)

One of my rats doesn't like yogies much. She eats a few bites, and then leaves it for one of the others to scavenge (I'm sure whoever finds it is thinking "WOW! Hey guys, look what I just found! Hey, you can't have any! Go find your own! *snicker*")

But it's definitely good if your rats don't like them! Veggies are so much better for them! Mine don't really like fruit though, so maybe that's why they go crazy over yogies. They need their sugar fix :roll:


----------



## Lunachick (Aug 15, 2007)

I can't find Yogies anywhere here :? Maybe I"m just not looking, but I don't even know if mine would like them or not. They are kind of picky. They don't seem to like anything except for watermelon, tomato and peas.


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

I think yogies are really only bad if your feeding too many of them...There are directions on how many are suppose to be given becuase they are high in fat.


----------



## lostbutnotforgot (Apr 19, 2007)

I haven't been able to find them either (not that I've been looking). I just give my girl fruits and veggies and organic yogurt!


----------



## chrisstrikeagain (Apr 10, 2007)

DFW, What flavor yogies?

My girls hate the banana raisin flavor. But are addicts to other flavors.


----------



## DFW_Rat_Luvr (Aug 29, 2007)

ive tried vanilla, strawberry, mixed berry and banana. They dont like ANY of them


----------



## chrisstrikeagain (Apr 10, 2007)

Well, think of it as a good thing, becase Yogies are mostly sugar.


----------

